# Aftermarket front bumper for my 2014 Jeep Wrangler w/ Western plow



## umyboyblue24

I have a 2014 Jeep Wrangler unlimited and have a western plow with it. I am looking for an aftermarket front bumper that will fit the OEM bumper. The aftermarket bumper must not stick lower or further out compare to the OEM bumper and the inside of the aftermarket bumper must not be closer to the frame compare to OEM. I've been shopping around on the web but do not want to get a bumper that will not work with my plow. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

The Pic below is the space between inside the bumper to the snow plow frame. Yea not too much space


----------



## umyboyblue24

Here she is.


----------



## BUFF

Build your own, it's about the only way you'll get what you want.


----------



## theplowmeister

Ummm Why?


----------



## umyboyblue24

Yea building my own would be a little tougher compare to just buying an aftermarket. But i will eave that as a last resort.


----------



## novawagonmaster

So essentially you want an aftermarket bumper the exact same dimensions as the OEM bumper, right?

Just checked the calendar... April 1st was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## umyboyblue24

Yes that is correct. Most likely will not be able to use a bumper with a winch or crawl bar.


----------



## theplowmeister

So go to a used auto parts place and get an OEM bumper.

Same size as your bumper. Problem solved


----------



## umyboyblue24

Already have the OEM bumper on not going to a parts store to buy OEM when I want aftermarket.


----------



## theplowmeister

It MIGHT help us if we knew WHY you want an after market bumper. 

how do you expect to get relevant answers when you ask pore questions? I asked 2 times why you want an after market bumper you never answered. all you said was after market but same as OEM? well get OEM... Why wont OEM work for you? I dont know you dont say. Where do you want the new bumper to perform better... I dont know you dont say. How does the OEM bumper fall short of what is needed.... I dont know you dont say. How the F can I help you when you give no info.


----------



## umyboyblue24

I want an aftermarket bumper because I do not like the OEM bumper buddy.


----------



## apmf5214

I'm new to site and have been searching for info/recommendations on plows for a 2015 jeep wrangler unlimted 4dr when I came across your post. I'm curious to what model, width Western plow you have on your jeep and did you have to do any suspension work? I'm onlyh looking to plow two residential driveways. Thanks!


----------



## EWSplow

apmf5214 said:


> I'm new to site and have been searching for info/recommendations on plows for a 2015 jeep wrangler unlimted 4dr when I came across your post. I'm curious to what model, width Western plow you have on your jeep and did you have to do any suspension work? I'm onlyh looking to plow two residential driveways. Thanks!


Your question may not get answered by the OP. He hasn't been here in 4 years. 
Maybe @cwren2472 or another plow dealer can answer.


----------



## cwren2472

EWSplow said:


> Your question may not get answered by the OP. He hasn't been here in 4 years.
> Maybe @cwren2472 or another plow dealer can answer.


Depends on whether or not he has an aftermarket bumper like the original poster. An aftermarket bumper could be a deal breaker without extensive fabrication.

Assuming he DOESN'T, and he's just bumping the old thread to ask about a Jeep, a Western 6' 8" or 7' 2" (whatever the equivalent name of the Fisher HS is) should go on fine without any issues

If he's not set on Western, a BOSS 7' HTX would work too.


----------

